# Cancer Survivor.



## Futbolfwd8

I am currently trying to get something translated to English.. I have it pre written. But i want to ensure that it is correct. Can someone please tell me what this means? Or if it is writtn incorrectly. It is suppose to say cancer survivor. Thanks everyone I look forward to the responses! Its written veritical for a reason. Hopefully this is written correctly. Thanks everyone! THe picture has been attached!


----------



## hadronic

Strangely enough, the Latin letters written beside each Hebrew letter sometimes match the English/Hebrew keyboard letter association, sometimes not...


----------



## Futbolfwd8

Ya that is what he wrote as if i were to type it on a keyboard..So he wrote it in Hebrew, Then placed how to say it. then wrote the letters out so i knew which keys they were!


----------



## hadronic

Yes but my point is that it does not always match...
For instance, "G" renders both yod and tet, "D" renders dalet, etc.


----------



## mediterraneo24

Just copy and paste:

שרדתי את הסרטן

It means: I survived cancer


----------



## amikama

Your Hebrew text is correct. But, as hadronic said, some of the corresponding keyboard letters are wrong.

Using the standard English-Hebrew keyboard (qwerty/קראטון), they should be (from left to right):
ARS,H T, VXRYI

(Yes, with commas. The comma in the English keyboard corresponds the letter ת in the Hebrew keyboard.)


----------



## Futbolfwd8

Awesome! Ya I just spent some time looking at it and it does look like some of the keys were incorrect! Thank alot everyone! I really appreciate it! I spent soo much time working on this to make sure it was correct! Amazing good deal! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Futbolfwd8

Now question if writing it vertical like in the picture. שרדתי את הסרטן Which would I start with this is a gift I am doing for my friend so I want to make sure i get this! She means alot to me!


----------



## hadronic

I don't get your question.
And, don't forget to use punctuation, your post is almost unreadable..


----------



## hadronic

And be careful, "sharadti et ha sartan" is not "cancer survivor" but "*I *survived cancer".


----------



## Futbolfwd8

Ya. I know I am sorry. I'm at work so I have to type quickly not to be seen! HAHA.  Ya I want it to say I because when she reads it i want her to be able to say I survived cancer! See why this is important she had cancer and survived, and her name was brought to the Wailing Wall while she was going though chemo.. So Its pretty unique story! And what i met im going to write vertical instead of horizontal like so 
שרדתי את הסרטן does that make more sense?


----------



## OsehAlyah

Futbolfwd8 said:


> Now question if writing it vertical like in the picture. שרדתי את הסרטן Which would I start with this is a gift I am doing for my friend so I want to make sure i get this! She means alot to me!


For the Hebrew part, you would do it just as it appears on the picture you posted.


----------

